# Book Raffle - Willy Voet: Breaking The Chain



## dmoan (24 Nov 2009)

For release into the CycleChat diaspora - a copy of Willy Voet's _Breaking The Chain - Drugs & Cycling: The True Story_.

The story of the 1998 Festina Scandal - a gripping tale of skulduggery, lies and winning at all costs.

Anyone interested, post your name down below - draw to take place this weekend. First name out of the hat wins!


----------



## JiMBR (25 Nov 2009)

Please


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Nov 2009)

Me please.


----------



## cisamcgu (25 Nov 2009)

Yes please


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Nov 2009)

S'il vous plait


----------



## longers (25 Nov 2009)

Perhaps you could draw two names out the hat Mr Moan?

I've got a copy knocking around here that I was sure I'd posted out but never got round to doing the raffle


----------



## addictfreak (25 Nov 2009)

Yes please


----------



## dmoan (25 Nov 2009)

longers said:


> Perhaps you could draw two names out the hat Mr Moan?
> 
> I've got a copy knocking around here that I was sure I'd posted out but never got round to doing the raffle



No problem!

Although, I bet you'll be right and disappointed if your name is one of them!


----------



## MrRidley (25 Nov 2009)

Me please.


----------



## longers (25 Nov 2009)

dmoan said:


> Although, I bet you'll be right and disappointed if your name is one of them!



Save me a few bob in postage though


----------



## Panter (25 Nov 2009)

Please


----------



## Telemark (25 Nov 2009)

Yes please!

T


----------



## dmoan (30 Nov 2009)

And the winner of my copy is ...

cisamcgu!

PM me your address details and I'll pop the book in the post tommorow!


----------



## dmoan (30 Nov 2009)

The winner of longer's copy is ...

panter!

Contact longers regarding posting etc!


----------

